# Just received my Prami and Aromasin



## GettBigg (Oct 22, 2010)

Fast shipping, it was to canada. Recieved within a week. 

-Ways to tell if these are legit?? Im more nervous to take this stuff then i was with my first injection. 

-Both smell like rubbing alcohol..ordered from research stop.com

Any input is aprpeciated, thanks


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 9, 2010)

Did you conclude that this stuff was legit ??


----------



## XYZ (Nov 11, 2010)

Their stuff is legit.  It is actually dosed on the strong side.  It's not supposed to taste good.

You should be a very happy person with that.

Take the aromasin with some ANPB, it will absorb better.

Take both of them, put it in a shot glass with a little bit of juice and just man up and slam it (with the PB in your mouth).  It won't be AS bad.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 11, 2010)

Yup, RS is good to go every time.


----------

